# After the Olympics



## Bombsight (Aug 2, 2012)

What are the chances of gear from the Olympics being sold as new? 

Seems like a lot of gear to just be "discounted" as "refurbished".

Who uses all of that gear afterwards? ???

Warrantees are nice and all but, .... I'm just glad I have my 1DX now!


----------



## blaydese (Aug 6, 2012)

Such are the mechanics of a free market. Buyer beware. God bless freedom!

Peace! 8)


----------

